# Stopping near Dunkirk



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Next Friday we are getting the 2am ferry to dunkirk so imagine will be arriving around 5.30am i suppose its too early to go to a local campsite,what do other people do? is it too early to arrive at an Aire also?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alec

If it were me I would go out of the port, most of the way round the roundabout, and back in on the ticket office side. (Take the lane to the right - it's clearly signed.)

There's loads of room and it's quite OK to stay there if you want to get an hour or two of rest before carrying on.

You can get quite a long way from the traffic too, so it shouldn't be too noisy.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Agree with Dave - not a pretty spot but ideal to get your head down for a few hours.

Further to Dave's direction - coming off the ferry, before you get to the roundabout, try to keep in the left lane otherwise you might get forced to take the first exit off the roundabout - no big deal as you would just have to drive to the next one and come all the way back again but left lane is better.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Agree with Dave - not a pretty spot but ideal to get your head down for a few hours.
> 
> Further to Dave's direction - coming off the ferry, before you get to the roundabout, try to keep in the left lane otherwise you might get forced to take the first exit off the roundabout - no big deal as you would just have to drive to the next one and come all the way back again but left lane is better.


We use the car park regularly. 3 trips a year.
We arrange our ferry bookings so that we go out on the 20.00 ferry have a sandwich on the boat and into bed within 15 mins of landing on French soil for a good night's sleep. It's so much quieter than Dover as you only have the one ferry docking and leaving every 2 hours
On our return we book the 20.01 ferry giving us loads of time to reach the port after a stop-off for fuel at the Auchan, Boulogne.
We have a good meal in the van on the carpark before boarding and in Dover for 9.15 or so..
Bed down on Marine Parade for the night and an early (5.00am) start for home.

We find this arrangement so much better for us than using Calais although we have the extra mileage to do on the French side.

Altough we've used this arrangement for 3 years now, we still got it wrong last September so do make sure you stay in that LH lane when leaving the ferry. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*as above*

as already posted we caught the late evening ferry on the 30th and then went around the site to the area for parking with the other motorhomes and bedded down for 5 hours sleep

Safe as houses no problems at all and awake refreshed for onward journey

Enjoy


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I caught the 8:00pm ferry to Dunkirk on Wednesday and drove round the roundabout to the car park for a good night's kip and an early start on Thursday morning. No problems, there must have been at least 20 motorhomes and caravans on there. Currently near Tours chasing the elusive sunshine.......


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Agree with all above !!


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

There are two Aire sites that are not too far away. Gravelines (although this was full when we arrived but followed the camping car signs and it took us to a sports complex where the facilities were and a couple of french vans were parked up so we did as well. Very satisfactory. However, a few peeps on here have suggested Wissant. We stopped with only a few hours to go before our ferry back from Dunkirk and wished we had stayed there before. I will certainly head for Wissant on my next trip. I can appreciate you may want to park up as soon as possible, so in that case, use the terminal but I do like to get a few miles away (or kilometres) and then I can decide if I want to stay there the full day rather than having to move because I am on the dockside.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tonyblake

The parking other posters are describing is not the 'dockside'. It is outside the terminal and is for use of people who wish to change reservations or who arrive more than 2 hours before their ferry, so cannot go to check-in..

We stayed there a night before an early departure. There is plenty of space. It was out of season and very quiet.

Geoff


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone have directions (sat nav ones esp) for driving to Dunkirk sleep area for early arrivals please as opposed to getting off the ferry ones given. I am forward planning our return 9am ferry Dunkirk to Dover.
Am also trying to look up satnav or other directions for Wissant so l am covered.
Or any other ideas. 

Many thanks
*Caro*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

51.020939

2.19455

Basically you are following directions for the ferry at Loon Plage. As you can see, there is masses of space so you will have no problems and it is very quiet and safe.

If you've not booked a crossing, or want to change times, then use the free phones in the terminal building, at the end of the parking area. They are DFDS straight-to-HQ -booking- phones and will get you a cheaper passage or amendment that you would get using the manned desks in the terminal.

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks G was worrying about the trip back. All booked but was where to spend the Sunday night. 
One last question is that N S E W on the sat nav l am still new at latitude and longditude settings

*Caro*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

North 51 deg...

East 2 deg....

Don't worry about Sunday night. You are certain to be in good company, have plenty of space and no-one will bother you. The terminal is not up to much and, I think, closes overnight but you will be asleep by then !

Enjoy the rest of the holiday

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PS I was going to say that there is a vast Auchan at Grande Synthe on your way to the ferry:

North 51.005998

East 2.278674

but if you are travelling on Sunday then it is closed. The fuel should be open though and it is convenient to fill up there. If not Sunday then they have a Flunch so you can eat and shop before you go to the port.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

51.02103, 2.19766 will get you to the exit from the last roundabout approaching the ferryport.

Keep right for the Ticket Office and car park. 

There have been some fairly recent changes to the road layout approaching the ferryport so if your sat nav has oldish maps it may not be aware of these changes. But no problem, once you've left the A16 at J53 just follow the Ferryport signage.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Caro 

You do not need satnav. There is a roundabout which segregates traffic for the next ferry, from those booked later and those wanting to make a reservation. Take the latter, which from memory is the second exit and that leads to a big parking area in front of the 
Reservations Office. Pick your spot, preferably in the middle away from the circulatory roads around the outside and sleep well  

Geoff


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Oye PLage is another nice place to stop if your driving northeast to Dunkirk. Just before Gravellines and Free and near the dunes so very quiet as not near the road.

Phill


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks all info coppied into little black book


----------

